# Boys ECNL Schedule?



## RedDevilDad

Anyone hearing anything regarding release of the Boys ECNL Schedule?

I do know there is a "ECNL Boys Event at the U13/U14 age groups. The ECNL will host an event on February 19-21, 2021. This is a three-day stand alone event in Palm Coast, FL."


----------



## GT45

ECNL league game schedules on the girls side historically do not get released until August.


----------



## lafalafa

Check back in two months to see how things develop.   Originally heard season start would be pushed back to mid Sept for the Southwest but things are so fluid anybody's guess now.   

If we can get through football training and the season on the normal schedule that would be be great for soccer also. Delays in that could impact soccer due to several reasons.


----------



## RedDevilDad

lafalafa said:


> Check back in two months to see how things develop.


eh, may not need to wait that long to hear some direction... they had an ECNL Southwest schedule meeting yesterday. So, the topic is being discussed. Just curious if anyone is hearing anything leaking out from their directors.


----------



## Traore

MLS EYSL is trying to schedule games starting 9/12.
ECNL boys trying to have games in early August.
(Just dad and coach talk.)


----------



## RedDevilDad

Traore said:


> MLS EYSL is trying to schedule games starting 9/12.
> ECNL boys trying to have games in early August.
> (Just dad and coach talk.)


I'm hearing same weekend for ECNL.  9/10-9/12.


----------



## jpeter

Traore said:


> MLS EYSL is trying to schedule games starting 9/12.
> ECNL boys trying to have games in early August.
> (Just dad and coach talk.)


Let's hope there enough places giving field permits for fall play.  Less of a concern for private or MLS facilities but I hear it's a big concern for just about every one else.

Home/Away might be different this season and private facilities / sports complex used more often.  If the typical schools or colleges are not opening there fields back up have to look elsewhere, the fall field scambler for all the leagues is going to crazy this year I would think.


----------



## jpeter

One thing to look for is a local college id type tournament or showcase that I heard is in the works for ECxx clubs.  Organized and being planned for all the Socal clubs in the ECxx platform as a joint effort among those clubs

Silverlakes was in discussion and the time line was during the fall part of the season,. Dont have the details but sounded like it was going to get done eventually.


----------



## RedDevilDad

jpeter said:


> One thing to look for is a local college id type tournament or showcase that I heard is in the works for ECxx clubs.  Organized and being planned for all the Socal clubs in the ECxx platform as a joint effort among those clubs
> 
> Silverlakes was in discussion and the time line was during the fall part of the season,. Dont have the details but sounded like it was going to get done eventually.


Yeah... open the ECNL/RL seasons at Silverlakes over 9/10-9/12...  Heard the same thing.


----------



## WuTang

GT45 said:


> ECNL league game schedules on the girls side historically do not get released until August.


Here in the Midwest we have my daughters schedule. We begin the first weekend in September. 
One change is that we have a couple cities we normally have to fly to. This year both teams are driving midway and playing in a neutral location. Saves some money and no sharing germs like on a plane.
I have not heard anything about showcases. They might still be waiting to see if any place seems safer then the others.
Of course, looking at Florida and Phoenix neither is probably a great option right now. Houston by Feb hopefully would be ok.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Anyone see the SW schedule?


----------



## RedDevilDad

RedDevilDad said:


> Anyone see the SW schedule?


The preliminary is done, goes in TGS within the next week or so and goes live on the ECNL web site August 1st. That's what I've heard.


----------



## RedDevilDad

From ECNL:
_Understanding the challenges and ongoing uncertainties associated with COVID-19, the league has evaluated the Conference scheduling and determined that a 'single table' approach for the Southwest Conference would be most prudent for the 2020-2021 season. This translates into a 19-game schedule whereas each club plays one another one time, either home or away. 

While this is different from the Divisional setup that was previously identified for the Southwest Conference, this approach, ultimately, limits travel and controls the total number of matches in a more reasonable way. Understanding that games may need to start later in the Fall, the schedule allows for this while also providing additional windows in the spring for re-schedules, if necessary."_ 

Games are scheduled to start 9/19 and run through the weekend of 5/23.


----------



## Footy30

RedDevilDad said:


> From ECNL:
> _Understanding the challenges and ongoing uncertainties associated with COVID-19, the league has evaluated the Conference scheduling and determined that a 'single table' approach for the Southwest Conference would be most prudent for the 2020-2021 season. This translates into a 19-game schedule whereas each club plays one another one time, either home or away.
> 
> While this is different from the Divisional setup that was previously identified for the Southwest Conference, this approach, ultimately, limits travel and controls the total number of matches in a more reasonable way. Understanding that games may need to start later in the Fall, the schedule allows for this while also providing additional windows in the spring for re-schedules, if necessary."_
> 
> Games are scheduled to start 9/19 and run through the weekend of 5/23.


Makes sense.... I wonder when Girls side will say something


----------



## Desert Hound

Footy30 said:


> Makes sense.... I wonder when Girls side will say something


It is real hard to have a schedule set for anyone right now. Cal is shutting down everything again.


----------



## Footy30

Desert Hound said:


> It is real hard to have a schedule set for anyone right now. Cal is shutting down everything again.


That's so true.. I don't see any soccer happening until next year to be honest.. Just confusing because some clubs are saying one thing and other clubs saying another... (clubs in two different counties of course in CA). well I guess we just wait and see


----------



## lafalafa

Footy30 said:


> That's so true.. I don't see any soccer happening until next year to be honest.. Just confusing because some clubs are saying one thing and other clubs saying another... (clubs in two different counties of course in CA). well I guess we just wait and see


Very few club can secure or book fields so any schedule is just a placeholder.  If & when things open back up those schedules can be more realistic.  Mid September start is not realistic at this point.

When the state releases youth sports guidance teams hopefully will get back to real training.  US soccer federation released the final return to play guidelines ands it's 8-12 weeks before competition is recommended.  That's 2-3months once we start which we haven't yet.


----------



## mlx

Any news on the schedule? I thought it was going to come out last week.


----------



## RedDevilDad

mlx said:


> Any news on the schedule? I thought it was going to come out last week.


The schedule is complete, given to every club and subject to local regulations.  I know some clubs have informed players of their schedules and others have not.  They received the schedules at least a week or two ago.


----------



## mlx

RedDevilDad said:


> The schedule is complete, given to every club and subject to local regulations.  I know some clubs have informed players of their schedules and others have not.  They received the schedules at least a week or two ago.


Thanks, just for my edification, can you share when it will start? Haven't received anything from the club.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Season starts (insert disclaimer about covid, blah, blah, blah) on Sept 17th. 
Runs just about every weekend through second week of November. 
Restarts 3rd weekend in January.
Nothing in February. 
Solid run in March through Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## RedDevilDad

mlx said:


> Thanks, just for my edification, can you share when it will start? Haven't received anything from the club.


Also, the individual who sent it to me specifically asked that I not share the schedule that I received.  I am honoring that request.  Not trying to be coy but am sharing as much as I can to equip other parents.


----------



## mlx

RedDevilDad said:


> Also, the individual who sent it to me specifically asked that I not share the schedule that I received.  I am honoring that request.  Not trying to be coy but am sharing as much as I can to equip other parents.


Thank you, I understand. Just wanted to see the starting date. Thanks again.


----------



## Traore

The Spring will conflict with the high school season.  I understand the clubs will be seeking clarification from ECNL to see if that will still be the case.  Otherwise zero games in December through February.  But up to four games per week March through May.


----------



## lafalafa

Tentative schedule is not realistic in either the start dates or the amount of spring games. 

Like it was created in a bubble without regards to current events or the fact HS SC soccer starts now in March and ends in June for regionals.

Time to go back to the drawing board and make some major adjustments and more winter play for example.


----------



## Traore

Showcase events in November, December, January, April and May.  Boys teams will be require to attend two of three.

I don't see how any of those will work for California clubs.  December and January are off season with no training.  April and May will be high school season in California.


----------



## vegasguy

lafalafa said:


> Tentative schedule is not realistic in either the start dates or the amount of spring games.
> 
> Like it was created in a bubble without regards to current events or the fact HS SC soccer starts now in March and ends in June for regionals.
> 
> Time to go back to the drawing board and make some major adjustments and more winter play for example.



NV has been playing HS and ECNL at the same time for the last three years.  One year is not going to kill anyone.


----------



## RedDevilDad

vegasguy said:


> One year is not going to kill anyone.


Welllllllllll... have you met 2020?


----------



## lafalafa

I have a suspicion clubs don't want to release the tentative schedule because they know players will consider other options once they realize it's not going to work for SC HS players unless there is bunch of changes and more winter play.  Too many  games in the spring and not enough in the winter.  When there are >50% trying to play HS and doing club games on the weekend it's just going to be difficult to keep teams together and kids won't show up for some games &: practicces.

The start is likely too late, only a handful of winter games, the $$ showcase bunched too close together so who really wants to pay and register for something they won't get much out of?  Play 10 games but pay for 20 is not going to sit well and some will just bail or won't want to pay full price.

The seniors are normally busy in the later spring with activities also so don't expect much participation from them, maybe some of the younger freshman or middle schoolers wont care but if the SC SW wants to have good participation for the olders the schedule really needs to be changed.


----------



## mlx

Sooooo... Any updates? It looks like they will publish the schedules every week for the last 8 weeks. I'm guessing it is no longer Sept 17, will it be Oct 3 or did that was pushed as well?


----------



## SoccerFan6

As of now, Still Oct. 3 start.  But, at this point who knows...


----------



## NewUser27

ENCL is slated to start in Mid October , not sure how but thats their plan


----------



## mlx

At least they started updating their page.


----------



## mlx

NPL West just updated the schedule. It starts on the weekend of November 7th.






						NPL West Rules – SoCal Premier
					






					socalpremier.org
				




I guess since it's under the umbrella of US Club soccer we can assume ECNL (South west) will start around the same?


----------



## mlx

Schedules are up! (at least for U14).
Games start on Oct 3rd


----------



## lafalafa

mlx said:


> Schedules are up! (at least for U14).
> Games start on Oct 3rd


For Socal:
*TBA on the locations and times *but the placeholder matchup schedules are listed

Same as it's been for last 2 weeks but now the public view shows the proposed matchups

For the Out if state teams with actual fields, locations, and time their start dates look close to realistic.


----------



## lafalafa

Some of the SW out of state teams played this weekend and have fields so it's on I guess if you have a game away.   OC great park (Pats & Strikers) + Real Socal (oak park) have home games times on the schedule for Oct  so will those go forward?

https://ecnl.totalglobalsports.com/public/ClubSchedule.aspx?cid=592&oid=12&sid=24&w=0&l=0&d=0


----------



## galaxydad

lafalafa said:


> Some of the SW out of state teams played this weekend and have fields so it's on I guess if you have a game away.   OC great park (Pats & Strikers) + Real Socal (oak park) have home games times on the schedule for Oct  so will those go forward?
> 
> https://ecnl.totalglobalsports.com/public/ClubSchedule.aspx?cid=592&oid=12&sid=24&w=0&l=0&d=0


Notice no venues listed for Arizona away games. I’m guessing they only happen if Ca opens up


----------



## messy

lafalafa said:


> Some of the SW out of state teams played this weekend and have fields so it's on I guess if you have a game away.   OC great park (Pats & Strikers) + Real Socal (oak park) have home games times on the schedule for Oct  so will those go forward?
> 
> https://ecnl.totalglobalsports.com/public/ClubSchedule.aspx?cid=592&oid=12&sid=24&w=0&l=0&d=0


I’m assuming none of those home games will be played in LA County in 2-3 weeks from now.


----------



## lafalafa

messy said:


> I’m assuming none of those home games will be played in LA County in 2-3 weeks from now.


Those fields are in Orange (Pats+ Strikers) or Ventura counties (RSC) not LA county and the those clubs already have specific field times so unless something changes they maybe played.  Usclub soccer doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## ChrisD

lafalafa said:


> Those fields are in Orange (Pats+ Strikers) or Ventura counties (RSC) not LA county and the those clubs already have specific field times so unless something changes they maybe played.  Usclub soccer doesn't seem to mind.


No games yet, but I appreciate your optimism we can practice at GPOC but no games as the schedule has our first games this Saturday.  I do hate to say it but I have a strong feeling the only way you can get any real game time is going out of state for now.  I look forward to watching our team play again .  This season may have a schedule , but its just dates on a page, theres nothing behind it till the orange curtain is lifted and we get the nod to start.


----------



## Maria

Does anyone think we will play any ECNL games this year? I saw the schedule and all games are pretty much TBD till the end of this year. January games have a time and location. Looks like we will have to play tournaments out of state for now.


----------



## Maria

Maria said:


> Does anyone think we will play any ECNL games this year? I saw the schedule and all games are pretty much TBD till the end of this year. January games have a time and location. Looks like we will have to play tournaments out of state for now.


 btw Southwest schedule


----------



## Banana Hammock

Some socal teams are playing next weekend in Las Vegas,  (socal vs socal)


----------



## Maria

Banana Hammock said:


> Some socal teams are playing next weekend in Las Vegas,  (socal vs socal)


Thats good to know. Our team hasn't had any games so far. I'm assuming the only games we will be able to play are the out of state ones? I hope Vegas and Arizona teams don't get burned out while we socal teams just sit and wait for an out of state game.


----------



## forksnbolts

Undisclosed scrimmages happen at undisclosed fields, might be good for a tune up game or two.


----------

